# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán và bán hết

## Nam CNC

Buồn thì em bán, các bác đừng hỏi tại sao.... thích món gì anh em ôm món đó nha, chậm tay buồn ráng chịu.

1--- Visme mini cho Z ... bán hết lô giá 

    toàn ren 4 và 5, hàng THK và NSK , chất lượng tuyệt vời, hành trình từ 130mm cây nhỏ  đến 270 mm cho cây lớn , rất phù hợp cho Z nhé , anh em thật sự mua thì alo em sẽ báo rõ kích thước cho mà nghe chứ diễn tả là hết trang luôn nhé 
**** Giá bèo cho tất cả 3tr ( không bao ship nha, 200k cho ship ) 
---CHú ý : anh em nào hốt nhanh em tặng luôn cặp trượt 25 hành trình 300 ( có 4 block nhưng 2 block hơi rơ , em mua giúp 2 block khác cho, các bác chịu tiền là được , tính ra là quá rẻ )



2--- Spindle phê phê cho anh em tập sự.   Gạch đá đã có rồi.

       Hàng nguyên con japan , không độ chế, chạy 16000rpm , collet 8mm ( có luôn 2 áo sơmi đồng thau 8-6 ) , cái ngon nhất là em nó 1 đầu cắt độc lập, kết nối cốt động cơ 8mm dùng then, em nó mạnh mẽ , mấy ông japanese dùng để cắt nhôm nhé . Em buồn buồn đã bảo trì thay toàn bộ bạc đạn japan mới 100%, điện 100 VAC
       Giá rất dễ thương không thèm suy nghĩ 800K ( ship cho em 50K ) ưu tiên cho bác occuti ( ôi cu bé tí ) vì có lần đòi mua 1 chai hehehe.







---- ké thêm em động cơ 1/2hp, của germany , 3 pha 200v, chạy tới 87 hz ( 4800rpm ) em test 150hz ( hơn 8000rpm ) êm ru , em này có luôn quạt giải nhiệt độ ở phía sau luôn nha... hình thì chưa có ( em tặng thêm mà ) cái này anh em nào thích thì độ vào cái đầu cắt cùa spindle phía trên thì ... em nó trờ nên chuyên nghiệp, em nó có kích thước khá nhỏ gọn , cỡ động cơ bước 86 thôi nhưng dài tầm 180-200mm, cốt 9mm.
    Giá cho em động cơ này là 800K ( hàng hiếm mà , ship thì 50K )




3---hộp số harmonic 1:50 ( size 25-50 theo chuẩn harmonic ), hàng ngon  ngon , đầy đủ cơ cấu , dùng bạc con lăn , nhưng các bác phải biết xử dụng thì em mới bán nha, chứ không thôi các bác bảo em nó là hàng xí quách chết em. Loại này tích hợp với động cơ, mà em thì không lấy động cơ nên chỉ có duy nhất cái hộp số thôi, các bác về tự chế mặt bích nha .
         Giá mỗi em 1 tr, mua hết em bán 1tr500 ... quá hớp luôn ( không bao ship , ship cho em 50k cho mỗi em )


**** mô đun harmonic mới 100% các bác phải tự chế các cơ cấu cho nó thì mới hoàn chỉnh hợp số, nói chung các bác phải độ thêm bạc đỡ cho nó thì mới ok !!! size 20-80 chuẩn harmonic ( tỉ lệ 1:80 ) , em bán kèm 1 cái bạc đạn con lăn cho các bác độ chế luôn 
       Giá cho combo là 600K ( ship 50K )





4---- bộ 3 hộp số kamo seiko mới 100% loại này không rơ nha, trục A cứ làm tới hen.
        2 cái lớn 1:36 cốt hộp số 18mm, cái nhỏ 1:10 cốt hộp số 12mm   
        Giá chẳng biết lời lỗ gì , giá cho cả 3 là 1,5tr ( ship cho em 150K )






----- kamo seiko to to , nặng 7-8kg , mua ngoài bãi cũng chết tiền nhé . Cốt hộp số 30, tỉ lệ 1:20 , không độ rơ, cốt nối âm dạng then 14mm ( em bước size 86 cốt 14mm là chuẩn )
      nhắm mắt làm bừa 800K ( ship cho em 100K )






5---- hộp số dành cho anh em cơ khí , hàng cực hiếm 
        sumitomo mới 100% , loại này không độ rơ, bạc con lăn , 1:89 , cốt nối xuyên phi 11 dạng then. Chế mâm xoay gia công bánh răng hay visme nhiều đầu mối trên máy cnc là vô địch ( đi mua cái mâm xoay cnc là chết tiền )

 




----- dòng harmonic khủng size 45-100 , quá chuẩn khỏi cần thuyết minh... đầy đủ bộ phận từ mặt bích gá và khớp nối luôn , to vật vã nhưng quay rất nhẹ nhé, 1 em size 60 ,3A là quá đủ ( ngon thì 86 , 8N.m ) 

       Giá 4tr / 1em ship 300K nha.







6----bộ bàn hút chân không cho anh em ngâm cú...... gồm mặt bàn và cái van tạo chân không , em bán bằng giá mua thôi 200K ( ship thì 30K )   Gạch đá từ miền bắc xa xôi.



   Nam 0908415648

    Ngân hàng BIDV chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
    Nguyễn Thị Trà My
    13210000056226

----------


## Nam CNC

7----Chuyển nhượng dự án hàng độc....

        Nguyên combo hoàn chỉnh router giống giống Datron , hành trình 620x620x150mm

       3 phần khung NSK mới keng X và Y bản 85 , 2 rãnh trượt bi to , khung bằng thép trắng , visme bi 20-10 , 2 block trượt , cốt nối 14mm 





       thêm cây trượt con lăn 20, 1 block tăng cường cho X. 



      Bộ Z THK bản 86mm 2 block trượt 4 rãnh bi mới 100% hành trình 150-180mm, phi 16 ren 10 tăng cường thêm 2 bộ trượt con lăn cho thêm vững 




     Spindle đi theo cho hoành tráng 3HP , 18000rpm , kẹp 12mm , mạnh mẽ , đang trên đường cân bằng cho nó chuẩn , hiện tại vẫn lên 18000rpm dễ dàng , nhưng rung nhẹ ở tốc độ tối đa , không thích, muốn hoàn hảo nên đang tìm chổ cân bằng.





 ... Đã có tấm sắt mặt đáy 1mx0.8m, dự án dùng nhôm kỹ thuật japan loại dày làm gân, nhôm 30x120 phủ lên làm mặt bàn, đã có 4 eke sắt làm 2 vai 2 bên, định dùng bước 60 , 3A dẫn động cho tất cả, riêng Z dùng 86 của USA cho hoành tráng, drive thì chuẩn bị mua 2 em microstep USA 14A 60VDC đồng bộ dẫn động cho Y , X thì dùng paker 7A , còn Z thì đang chọn em nào cho tương xứng, chắc phải năn nỉ mua paker cho nó ngon, toàn bộ USA cho nó đỉnh, anh em nào có xài qua động cơ và drive USA rồi thì mới biết.


      Định chuyển nhương luôn nhưng nghĩ thấy tiếc chỉ sợ anh em không lên đúng ý định như em Datron, nên chỉ bán em máy hoàn chỉnh thôi. Ai thích thì cứ chơi. Giá 70TR cho 1 em đỉnh nhất toàn diễn đàn từ nam ra bắc .
     Bác nào ham hố cứ đặt cọc trước 30tr bên em sẽ hoàn thiện, hoàn chỉnh xong mà không vừa ý em trả tiền lại luôn, bảo đảm ăn nhôm ăn đồng như ăn chuối ( em không bao sắt thép nhé )


       Đợt 1 , còn lại đợt 2 ve chai bán theo giá ve chai.

       Nam 0908415648.

 Ngân hàng BIDV chi nhánh Nam Sài Gòn
    Nguyễn Thị Trà My
    13210000056226

----------

im_atntc

----------


## im_atntc

Anh Nam ơi cái bộ Z THK đó kèm thêm 2 bộ trượt con lăn 2 bên nữa thì vững vô đối, mà có điều chế phức tạp quá, anh Nam chơi 1 cây vitme+ thanh trượt cho nhanh gọn --> để lại cái bộ Z THK đó cho em đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## k123kien

Con số "2--- Spindle phê phê cho anh em tập sự" nặng bao nhiêu ký anh Nam?

----------


## ahdvip

Làm mình tưởng chuyển nhượng mấy cái bộ trượt đó chứ, mừng hụt, ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

@ k123kiên , con spindle đã ra đi trong tích tắc rồi, bác cu bé tí đã lấy.
@ bác Đức Vip , ngày trước có hứa nếu chuyển nhượng là chuyển cho bác, thôi thì kết hợp CKD, MR.L lấy luôn trọn gói đi , nhưng phải cho tui lời kha khá thì mới chịu à nha , vì bộ này ngoài giá ngon ra mà còn là hàng hiếm nữa, đố các bác tìm được bộ nào giống thế ( ngoài bác Chánh có bộ gần giống )

----------


## Ledngochan

Ghạch bác món này về "nghiên cú":
http://s1058.photobucket.com/user/na...39306.jpg.html

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## solero

Nhìn món này phê quá mà chưa biết dùng vào vị trí nào bây giờ bác Nam ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ahdvip

Cái vụ cân bằng động chắc đại ca mới của em biết, để mai ổng đi CAM về hỏi thử. Lúc trước ổng đòi gắn cái quạt vào cốt spindle rồi đem đi cân bằng động đó anh, ^^

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ok, cứ hỏi giúp anh nha, hồi chiều mới tháo ra có chỉnh sửa vài cái nhỏ nhỏ bên trong spindle , em nó quay êm hơn rất nhiều chỉnh lên tốc độ cao nhất nó rất êm, không còn cảm nhận được độ rung nữa, bỏ xuống nền nhà nó không còn tạo âm thanh va đập , thế là quá ok , nhưng nó bắt đầu di chuyển khi đạt 220Hz, theo kinh nghiệm thì cỡ này gia công là ngon lắm rồi nhưng thấy nó không ngon bằng con elte italia nên vẫn chưa hài lòng hehehe ( taiwan so tiêu chuẩn với italia thì hơi bị đuối )

     @solero , theo kinh nghiệm của em, thì cứ mua đi sẽ biết làm gì liền à, loại harmonic này rất hiếm , thỉnh thoảng thì tìm được harmonic dạng cốt chứ loại dùng cross roller bearing thì nhiều anh em chưa thấy qua luôn chứ nói đến sở hữu.... em bán sạch nên giá này là siêu rẻ rồi, với giá tiền này các bác chỉ mua được hộp harmonic dạng cốt mặt bích 60 nếu may mắn mà thôi.... còn nếu muốn mua loại như em thì không thể mua được giá 1,5tr cho 1 em nữa là đằng khác.

----------


## lineage2

Anh Nam cho em giá bộ trượt con lăn bên cạnh cái trục z thk đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đó nặng 2 kg 1 thanh, hành trình 130mm, nếu muốn dài hơn thì cắt bớt đoạn con lăn đi thì sẽ dài ra thêm theo nguyên tắc, 10mm con lăn thì hành trình dài thêm 20mm, đoạn con lăn hiện tại dài cỡ 120mm đang dư lực. Nếu đưa về 100mm thì hành trình là 170mm. 
         Mà thanh trượt con lăn này đang đi chung với bộ Z bán riêng rồi đi mua lại cái khác sao được??? giá thị trường đang là 350k/1kg , bác có dám mua không ? em mua trượt bi về thay thế đỡ thấy Z có 4 rãnh bi rồi nên không cần con lăn chi cho nó dư... Trượt con lăn loại này chỉnh lực áp 2 bên được ( không bao giờ rơ , rơ lại chỉnh tiếp) độ cứng vững chỉ đứng sau mang cá.... trượt bi thì đừng bao giờ so sánh làm gì cho nó tội nghiệp

----------


## ahdvip

( không bao giờ rơ , rơ lại chỉnh tiếp)
Hàng dữ quá, ^^, đọc xong không biết là nó rơ hay không nữa. Nhưng mà cái đó ngon đó,  lineage2 hốt đi, giá đó bèo như giá bãi mà không dễ có đâu, chần chừ gì nữa.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái gì chẳng hao mòn hả ông VIP, chỉ có điều nó cho mình chỉnh áp sát tiếp nên vẫn rất ok ( giống mang cá vậy đó ) ... cái đó nhiều công dụng, dễ xài , không xài CNC em xài hay chế bộ trượt cho cái khoan từ đang Diy vẫn ngon mà.

----------


## occutit

Thế nó nặng bao nhiêu kg vậy anh Nam =))

Ặc, post xong mới thấy cân nặng, ha ha. Đắt ghê.

----------


## ahdvip

@@, 350k/1kg mà đắt ghê, ^^.

----------


## im_atntc

Ở ngoài bãi bi giờ 350k/1kg cho mấy trượt ngắn ngắn,nhẹ nhẹ, xinh xinh là quá rẽ . Để có hành trình và chịu tải ngon như bộ con lăn trên thì ít nhất cũng phải trượt bi size 25 trở lên, mà lúc đó cân nặng thì cũng phải 6kg/cặp là ít--> Tính ra bộ của anh Nam rất kinh tế. bác nào thấy phù hợp thì khỏi suy nghĩ về giá cả nữa nhé..hehe

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## writewin

thôi ít tiền ngồi chờ đợt ve chai tiếp theo, vừa thanh lý đống ve chai của anh Nam để dành ít tiền coi em ve chai nào xinh xinh thì rướt, ko như em ve chai trâu bò này ( anh Nam coi hàng quen quen ko ^^)

----------


## Nam CNC

mang tiếng ve chai chứ rớ vào là phỏng tay. Ông thanh lý thì cũng lời được 1 khúc rồi còn gì nữa.

----------


## writewin

ko biết lời lổ sao, vì cái này nằm trong dự án 4 trục đang làm dở, khách qua thấy thích nài mua nên em với lương tranh thủ làm đẹp cho em nó tí ^^, bộ Z tini này nặng có 24Kg thôi, he he

----------


## solero

> @solero , theo kinh nghiệm của em, thì cứ mua đi sẽ biết làm gì liền à, loại harmonic này rất hiếm , thỉnh thoảng thì tìm được harmonic dạng cốt chứ loại dùng cross roller bearing thì nhiều anh em chưa thấy qua luôn chứ nói đến sở hữu.... em bán sạch nên giá này là siêu rẻ rồi, với giá tiền này các bác chỉ mua được hộp harmonic dạng cốt mặt bích 60 nếu may mắn mà thôi.... còn nếu muốn mua loại như em thì không thể mua được giá 1,5tr cho 1 em nữa là đằng khác.


Ngồi mà nghe lão Nam phán thì bùi tai lắm, gật đầu lúc nào không biết  :Big Grin: . Thôi cố gắng gượng bỏ qua vậy. Nhà giờ nhiều thứ linh tinh quá rồi. Sau này có chương trình lại nhờ lão ấy tìm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA công nhận bác solero này tâm lý bỉnh tĩnh dễ sợ , không dụ được hehehe, không sao , nó vẫn nằm đó, số nó của bác thì nó đợi bác hen, chứ nó không yêu bác thì bác đừng hờn nó nhé.
   @ WW em biết bộ đó mà , ray 20 hiwin taiwan , visme bi double nut NSK , vô địch trong tầm mini rồi nha, thôi chúc bác mau mau cho nó đi phục vụ người khác... Hàng visme và ray giờ không hiếm nữa chỉ có mắc tiền thôi, đồng thời kén người lắp ráp và lên khung, cao thủ ra hàng chuẩn... 

   Mau mau ai có dự định thì cứ mua hết, cơ hội hiếm có, em không giảm giá nữa, và cũng chán đi mua về bán rồi.... sắp tới em dự định làm nghệ nhân chứ chẳng thèm làm doanh nhân heheh.

----------

solero

----------


## mpvmanh

> HAHAHA công nhận bác solero này tâm lý bỉnh tĩnh dễ sợ , không dụ được hehehe, không sao , nó vẫn nằm đó, số nó của bác thì nó đợi bác hen, chứ nó không yêu bác thì bác đừng hờn nó nhé.
>    @ WW em biết bộ đó mà , ray 20 hiwin taiwan , visme bi double nut NSK , vô địch trong tầm mini rồi nha, thôi chúc bác mau mau cho nó đi phục vụ người khác... Hàng visme và ray giờ không hiếm nữa chỉ có mắc tiền thôi, đồng thời kén người lắp ráp và lên khung, cao thủ ra hàng chuẩn... 
> 
>    Mau mau ai có dự định thì cứ mua hết, cơ hội hiếm có, em không giảm giá nữa, và cũng chán đi mua về bán rồi.... sắp tới em dự định làm nghệ nhân chứ chẳng thèm làm 
> doanh nhân heheh.



Anh Nam ah.

Hộp thư của anh đầy quá ko gửi đưọc ́(01656161850)

----------


## lineage2

Thế em mua 1 bộ được ko hay phải mua cả 2 bộ vậy anh Nam.

----------


## Nam CNC

bán luôn cho bác đó, cái này dễ xài nên không sao , nhưng ngày mai em đi du lịch rồi , muốn em giao dịch hay gì đó thì ngày 24-12 em mới về nhà nhé... em khuyến mãi bao ship luôn cho bác nếu bác muốn mua.

----------


## writewin

anh đi đâu vậy, vào Đà Nẵng ah, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

uh , ngày mai cỡ 1h30 ra ngoài đó. Có gì hú chim me ly chỉ dẫn vài nơi an uống.... còn chú thì lo đám cưới đi.

----------


## ahdvip

ủa ra ngoài đó làm gì thế anh, có liên quan gì đến cái việc tháo em kia ra hôm bữa ko ta.

----------


## writewin

thèn đó FA ko biết chổ nào ăn uống vui chơi đâu anh, he he, anh đi máy bay ah, sân bay thì gần nhà em đó, anh đặt khách sạn chưa,cần tí em chạy ra đặt , đặt luôn em út cho anh Nam, ha ha, mai chắc làm sớm tranh thủ về sớm,

----------


## Khoa C3

đặt em út rồi về bán hết ha mo nic.

----------


## CKD

FA mới rành mấy vụ ăn chơi đó...  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi mấy cha, con đi chơi với vợ con và bố mẹ vợ, léng phéng là chết.... nhưng cũng tranh thu đi riêng vài chuyến.... heheh làm trai là phải biết đó biết đây ., mà thôi có ăn chơi hú hí , hú chú CKD về Cần Thơ chơi với MR.L cho vui, mấy em cần thơ gạo trắng nước trong ( mà không biết tới phiên mình còn trong không nữa hahaha )

----------


## writewin

ha ha em cũng hăm he vào cần thơ tìm gạo trắng nước trong lắm, bị MRL dụ trong đó nước trong và rau xanh lắm ah, ha ha

----------


## Mr.L

luôn và ngay mấy anh ui CẦN THƠ chào đón những bậc phụ huynh máu lửa như mấy anh ^^

----------


## writewin

đã lên chức phụ huynh thì ko thể còn máu và lửa nữa đâu Lờ ơi lúc đấy chỉ còn mồ hôi và máu thôi, gởi vé ra đây anh vào chơi ngay trước khi vào tù hé,

----------


## Nam CNC

Thấy cái giọng của chú em là ham hố lấy vợ lắm đây hahaha ,nói nhỏ nhỏ thôi nha, vợ như cái toa lét , ngoài thì muốn vô, còn trong thì muốn ra hehehe... để đó đi có ngày em về chơi với bác MR.L mấy hôm cuối tuần.

----------


## im_atntc

> Thấy cái giọng của chú em là ham hố lấy vợ lắm đây hahaha.


Giống như anh Nam hồi đó thôi kaka. 
Anh Thắng sắp vào tù rồi ah..cung hỷ..cung hỷ..chắc thời gian tới buổi tối không thấy anh Thắng online đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## writewin

anh Nam : vợ như cái toa lét , ngoài thì muốn vô, còn trong thì muốn ra

WW: con là nợ, vợ là oan gia, 2 ông bà gia là 2 con khỉ già, he he ( anh nào có vợ rồi chắc ko lạ ^^)

@chánh: online bình thường thôi, he he

----------


## ahdvip

Mấy cái ông có vợ này nói chuyện làm mình thấy khó hiểu, nhức đầu, chóng mặt ... muốn có vợ thử ^^

----------


## occutit

Đã cầm cái spindle dạng router trên tay và tìm ra cái collet 3.175 cho nó. Nhưng giá collet bằng 1/4 giá spindle. Vãi quá. Mua 3 cái 6, 4, 3.175 là bằng giá cái spindle mất tiêu, ghê quá.

----------


## im_atntc

Vậy thì chúc mừng bác Vũ đã mua được món spindle với giá quá hời, giá chỉ bằng 4 cái collet...  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Troll vãi  :EEK!:

----------


## CKD

Thực tế là vậy mà bạn..
Những con router makita cũ, chạy Ok, có thề lùng kiếm được với giá từ 500-800k tùy theo đẹp hay xấu. Nhưng ngặt cái thằng bán nó tháo mất cái áo (collet). Qua chổ kế bên hỏi mua cái áo (6mm hoặc 6.35mm) nó hét cho 50-150k là thường tình. Vào đại lý thì hình như là 60k cho cái áo đó  :Wink:

----------


## im_atntc

> Troll vãi


Troll gì đâu bác hjhj, em làm công tác tinh thần cho bác đấy chứ  :Big Grin: , bác phải nhìn đời lạc quan lên chứ, đừng nghĩ mình mua collet đắt mà hãy nghĩ mình đã mua được cái spindle với giá rẽ bèo  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Em định chơi kiểu ruồi thôi chứ không mua hết mấy cái collet cho nó. Mua một cái size 6 rồi nhét mấy cái adapter từ 6 ra 3.175 và 4 là xong. Rẻ tiền. Ha ha. Spindle bé tí, yếu hay không không biết chứ nó gắn dao 8 thấy kinh kinh. Bằng với mấy con router của Bosh dùng dao 8mm luôn.  Mua bên bạn khựa rẻ hơn mua trên ebay và amazon. Để em vác xuống xưởng xem công lực của nó với dao 6 thế nào so với mấy con router 500W. he he

----------


## hojcvex

Em cần cái adapter từ 6.17(máy lấy nền cầm tay matek, em ko rõ có phải 6.17 không) ra  4 bác nào có để lại cho em 2 cái. Em cảm ơn!

----------


## occutit

Em có ra 3 à bác ơi. Em mua 1 hộp 20 cái ra 4, nhưng ngoài vỏ ra 4, trong ruột toàn là hàng ra 3 =)) mà 6.35 chứ ko phải 6.17 nha bác.

----------


## hojcvex

Em cần ra 4 hoặc 3.17 vừa voies mấy dao khắc đã có ạ.

----------


## occutit

Bác lấy mấy cái em ship cho bác.

----------


## dungtb

> Bác lấy mấy cái em ship cho bác.


Vào thời điểm này bác có ship nổi không ? Ship bao nhiêu ngày thì có hay phải qua tết tới đầu tháng 3 ? Em định lấy mấy cái máy 1325 bác nhập đc ko

----------


## occutit

> Vào thời điểm này bác có ship nổi không ? Ship bao nhiêu ngày thì có hay phải qua tết tới đầu tháng 3 ? Em định lấy mấy cái máy 1325 bác nhập đc ko


Đọc kĩ đi bác, em nghĩ khả năng đọc hiểu của bác có vấn đề. Bác mua bao nhiêu cái Collet 6.35 ra 3.175 thì nói để em ship, em có 40 cái, còn cái máy 1325 thì bác đi chỗ khác chơi. Em không chơi cái thứ đó. Thế nhé  :Smile:

----------

dungtb, hojcvex

----------


## dungtb

Tưởng bác chuyên gia ship hàng em hỏi để còn hợp tác thôi. Vậy là không có cửa rồi.

----------


## occutit

Bác cứ trêu em, em sinh sau đẻ muộn không dám làm chuyên gia. Chuyên gia gì thì làm chứ chuyên gia ship hàng thì tào lao lắm bác :3

----------


## Khoa C3

giãn

----------


## Khoa C3



----------


## occutit

Gì đây cha ??? 



Nghệ nhân làm đàn trần gia danh cầm (biệt danh gia cầm)
 
Và lãng tử nhìn đời với ánh mắt siêu tục.


Chân dung hoạ khỉ.
Thích cơ khí, chọc ngoáy, yêu hội hoạ, mê tất cả các loại đàn, nghề nghiệp chính là chuyên gia chém gió ở công ty gia cầm (sơ lược về bản thân là vậy).

----------


## writewin

sở thích cơ khí, đàn ông ai cũng có chút máu này, he he, thích chọc ngoáy ^^ anh cũng khoái lắm he he, mê tất cả loại đàn thì anh ko dám, chỉ có đàn bà thì anh mê nhất thôi, nếu chém gió là 1 nghệ thuật chắc lúc đó anh cũng là 1 nghệ sỹ, 

còn làm chuyên gia thì ko dám lúc đó nhiều ng ganh ghét lắm, thôi cứ tà tà làm gà cho ng ta chăn, tới lúc thích hợp thì lột xác làm sói cũng chưa muộn, hehe

----------


## Khoa C3

Thuê tay này sơn máy mới hay.

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAH Cu bé tí này dữ , được đó, hôm nào lên Đà Lạt hú chú em này chơi, Web này toàn dị nhân không hehehe. Bây giờ đầu đinh hay đầu quắn ? mà đầu nào cũng thấy gớm . Nhìn tới lui tui thấy tui bảnh trai nhất web hehehe.

----------


## im_atntc

Ohh..không ngờ trên diễn đàn mình có người cầm kỳ thi họa như thế đấy...hâm mộ quá đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Ông Nam này tự sướng gớm nhể, em mà chụp hình thì thành hót boi của web ngay, 30 rồi mà ra đường người ta cứ tưởng mềnh cỡ 23 24 nè, ngại quá đi  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Để tui mở topic khoe hình chơi hen , con gái tui mới chụp cho tui đó hahaha.

----------


## hojcvex

Bác cu be vẽ à nhìn ảo tung chảo

----------


## occutit

Tên mẫu là Meghan, mẫu hội hoạ của một anh bạn ở US.
 
Silas Brown, 3x tuổi, người Úc, bỏ việc và phiêu bạt giang hồ từ năm 2013.
 
Louise Zackrisson, người Thuỵ Điển.

----------

